# Sawyer lam-fir blades



## MtnBuzzed (Aug 6, 2020)

Location?


----------



## figure11 (Mar 6, 2015)

MtnBuzzed said:


> Location?


SW Littleton, CO 80127


----------



## Christebbs (Oct 1, 2015)

Are these still available?


----------

